# Teaching > General Teaching >  How to teach writing essays as second language

## mohammadali

Hello friends, I am English literature student as foreign language. 
We had so many teachers in writing essay and article, but honestly they don`t know how to teach. always i had this question in my mind that how we can teach writing or essay writing in a way that students learn so many things while the class is not boring.

----------


## hannah_arendt

i think that best option is writting. I also study at English department and as far as it comes to me, I write, read literature in english and it`s all. You can learn certain patterns but you have find your own method whow to develop them.

----------


## linahendy

Before assigning an essay, make sure your students know the basics of grammar, spelling and punctuation. Graphic organizers and outlines can help students keep track of their information for the essay. I like to teach but I am not a teacher.

----------


## synodbio

An essay is an extended piece of writing, in which a writer expresses his/ her point of view on the topic given.The body must be divided into paragraphs, each of which must pursue a specific idea to the end. The writer must address all the ideas he or she wanted to address, keeping to the topic. Conclusion should tie up all that was presented by the writer, a parting shot that justifies the writers point of view. As this is the end, the writer must not bring in new information.

----------


## synodbio

Your essay will require insight of your own, genuine essay-writing brilliance. Ask yourself a dozen questions and answer them. Meditate with a pen in your hand. Take walks and think and think until you come up with original insights to write about.

----------


## YesNo

One thing you could do is to post to forums such as this one.

----------


## alliehaize

The way different could you discover British? You want to discover British simply by taking part in golf, as well as lying for the beachfront, as well as eating hamburgers? Studying, writing, speaking, along with hearing are how you will discover 'languages'.

----------

